# Burning in back



## Georgia1 (Aug 23, 2016)

Hi
I had osophagitis back in 2009. I took nexium for 6 months and it went. I stopped my nexium and it never returned. In May this year I developed exactly the same symptoms but endoscopy was normal despite constant pain. I now have a constant burning sensation in my back, worse on the left hand side near my shoulder blade. It's there all the time and I'm getting so depressed. Is there anything to alleviate this?

Thanks


----------



## Judy2248 (Aug 26, 2016)

Hi, 
Seems no one is going to answer your question. I have the same symptoms. Mine started December 2014 when I was put on full dose aspirin for Afib. Within a week, I was having burning in my back mainly in the shoulder blade area. Sometimes on the right side, sometimes on the left. I had an endoscopy which came out no damage...then a CT which was okay. I was on different ppi's and got better and then they stopped working. I slowly tapered myself off and now take Zantac twice a day. I am eating smaller meals and am going to stop eating beef and just stick with chicken, turkey and fish with lots of veggies. I am reading Dropping Acid the Reflux Diet Cookbook & Cure which suggests not eating anything with a ph under 5, Wish we could get some words of wisdom here.


----------



## Georgia1 (Aug 23, 2016)

Hi Judy

Thanks for your post. It's really frustrating when no one replies and you're desperate for help. I've tried a low fat diet and read Fast Tract digestion by Norman Robilard but you need to be off ppis for that to work, if it's going to. My intake of food has halved because I really don't know what to eat anymore. A lot of my diet used to be tomato based so obviously avoiding that. Basically all the stuff to avoid I usually eat. Im now eating meat, even though I don't really like it or fish with veg. Am fed up. I've other bad health issues and this is the last straw.


----------

